# Where did MOB go????



## Quick Sand (Feb 22, 2004)

What happened to the Master of Blades? The little guy seems to have completely disappeared? He used to always be around. Anyone know?


----------



## arnisador (Feb 22, 2004)

Abducted by aliens is my guess.

Actually, didn't he say he needed to concentrate on school and would be in-and-out?


----------



## Seig (Feb 23, 2004)

I think he discovered girls.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 23, 2004)

Between Girls and School, has is a very busy boy


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 24, 2004)

yeah...for some reason...females do tend to eat up a lot of time...oh...wait..no...that's them sucking our souls out of our bodies...wondered what that pins and needles sensation was...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 24, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> yeah...for some reason...females do tend to eat up a lot of time...oh...wait..no...that's them sucking our souls out of our bodies...wondered what that pins and needles sensation was...


That is called Love my friend.  No pain no gain


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 24, 2004)

...definately don't think it's love...maybe a love to hate type of thing...but sure as hell ain't love...to hell with pain...no pain...no pain.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 24, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> ...definately don't think it's love...maybe a love to hate type of thing...but sure as hell ain't love...to hell with pain...no pain...no pain.


:rofl:


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 24, 2004)

...he thinks I gest.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 24, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> ...he thinks I gest.


No My Friend I am laughing with you. No more pain for me either


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 25, 2004)

I'm still around.....Just not posting as much. I was getting too popular and I couldnt take all the chicks round here fainting when I walked past...So you know I had to just a step back and let the board carry on as it was. I've also had a load of homework, and getting ready to decide what Unviersity to go to and stuff. Looks like Im gonna do a degree in Film Studies/Directing alongside something else lol. But yeah! Just remember, Im always watching :boing2:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 25, 2004)

Thank gawd for hip waders....that got a little deep. 

Seriously, glad to hear you're doing well.

..now be a sport and go get the BBC to include some Daleks in the new Dr. Who.


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 25, 2004)

Master of Blades said:
			
		

> I'm still around.....Just not posting as much. I was getting too popular and I couldnt take all the chicks round here fainting when I walked past...



*cough and sputters ~!!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 25, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> *cough and sputters ~!!


Tess,

You ok? Here is a glass of water


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 25, 2004)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Tess,
> 
> You ok? Here is a glass of water



Heheee.. thanks Rich   *giggling*


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 25, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> yeah...for some reason...females do tend to eat up a lot of time...oh...wait..no...that's them sucking our souls out of our bodies...wondered what that pins and needles sensation was...



Gotta have a soul for us to take, first, Chronuss...


hey, MOB! Best of luck!


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 25, 2004)

TheRustyOne said:
			
		

> Gotta have a soul for us to take, first, Chronuss...



oh, yeah....forgot about that minor detail.


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 25, 2004)

Another reason for me not posting much is the amount of random members I have never seen before like that......whats his name....Rich Parsons?    :idunno: 

artyon: 

Wheres Jason and Seig, they havnt said hello to one of their good friends  :miffer:  :waah:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 25, 2004)

Master of Blades said:
			
		

> Another reason for me not posting much is the amount of random members I have never seen before like that......whats his name....Rich Parsons?


 
That Rich Parsons guy.........he's trouble.......I'd stay away from him.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 25, 2004)

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> That Rich Parsons guy.........he's trouble.......I'd stay away from him.


Hey I resemble that !

Yes who is this guy? Can anyone respectable vouch for him?

Remember I said respectable - Paul and Renegade


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 25, 2004)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Yes who is this guy? Can anyone respectable vouch for him?


Well, I know he doesn't like girls hitting on him, he doesn't like marriage, he doesn't like guns.........strange one he is.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 25, 2004)

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> Well, I know he doesn't like girls hitting on him, he doesn't like marriage, he doesn't like guns.........strange one he is.


Woah there little one.

I do not mind girls hitting on me. It just makes be blush is all. So I tease back.
Marriage is something I do not do lightly. I would like the next one to be the last one. Not to rush into anything. Not that it mattered the first time 

I like Guns, I just respect them more then I like them.

And Yes I am very Strange!


----------



## Seig (Feb 25, 2004)

Master of Blades said:
			
		

> Wheres Jason and Seig, they havnt said hello to one of their good friends :miffer: :waah:


Who are you?


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 25, 2004)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Woah there little one.
> 
> I do not mind girls hitting on me. It just makes be blush is all. So I tease back.
> Marriage is something I do not do lightly. I would like the next one to be the last one. Not to rush into anything. Not that it mattered the first time
> ...


One out of four isn't bad!!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 25, 2004)

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> One out of four isn't bad!!


More like two out of four


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 25, 2004)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> More like two out of four


 What other one'd I get right?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 25, 2004)

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> What other one'd I get right?


I said I do not mind women hitting on me I just blush  and tease back and also being very strange this would be two right?


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 26, 2004)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> I said I do not mind women hitting on me I just blush  and tease back and also being very strange this would be two right?


Sure, two.........what's my prize?


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 26, 2004)

*Watching Rich's back* 


Hey MOB.. Good to see ya.. and I'm glad you're living life happily


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 26, 2004)

Hiya, MOBster, good to see ya back in here.  Sounds like the grown up life snuck up and bit ya in the bum real quick. :uhyeah:


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 27, 2004)

Nah, Im fine. Missing my girlfriend who is in Paris for four days, trying to write this damn movie, trying to save my family from silly troubles and problems etc. Its been a bit hectic these last few days so its good to see everyone with the exception of Seig remembers me  :uhyeah: 

Be seeing you all around, peace y'all ^_^


----------



## Quick Sand (Feb 27, 2004)

Just checking

Good to see you haven't completely fallen off the planet.


----------



## Seig (Feb 28, 2004)

I thought that last :btg: might have put him in orbit, around Pluto.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 28, 2004)

Master of Blades said:
			
		

> Nah, Im fine. Missing my girlfriend who is in Paris for four days, trying to write this damn movie, trying to save my family from silly troubles and problems etc. Its been a bit hectic these last few days so its good to see everyone with the exception of Seig remembers me :uhyeah:
> 
> Be seeing you all around, peace y'all ^_^


Well...the memory did need a bit of joggin....my being old and all, but after a few false starts they reminded me who you are.

Thankfully, you turned up b4 they printed the milk cartons....


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 28, 2004)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> Well...the memory did need a bit of joggin....my being old and all, but after a few false starts they reminded me who you are.
> 
> Thankfully, you turned up b4 they printed the milk cartons....


:rofl:


That is funny


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 28, 2004)

Seig said:
			
		

> I thought that last :btg: might have put him in orbit, around Pluto.


Maybe not Pluto, but certainly Uranus. :uhyeah: (sorry, couldn't help it)


----------



## Seig (Feb 29, 2004)

theletch1 said:
			
		

> Maybe not Pluto, but certainly Uranus. :uhyeah: (sorry, couldn't help it)


He's just another ring......


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 29, 2004)

Kaith, you have way too much time on you're hands mate ^_^


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 29, 2004)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> That is funny




I agree; that was good.


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 1, 2004)

Hey look its Farnsworth! Still trying to reach the top shelf?  :boing2:


----------



## Chronuss (Mar 1, 2004)

oh...damn...that was cold...


----------



## Seig (Mar 1, 2004)

MOB's just mad because Jason told him those were not apples he was bobbing for in the toilet......


----------



## Chronuss (Mar 1, 2004)

...dude....TMI... :erg:


----------



## Seig (Mar 2, 2004)

Jason did try to tell him.........


----------

